# Hydro-Rain PVC Lock irrigation pipe



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Has anyone used this and if so what were your thoughts and you recommend it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Haven't used it, but neat stuff. Kinda pricey... looks like 3-4x the cost of standard PVC fittings? I wonder how it would affect the cost of an entire install. I think it would work great for repairs.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Haven't used it, but neat stuff. Kinda pricey... looks like 3-4x the cost of standard PVC fittings? I wonder how it would affect the cost of an entire install. I think it would work great for repairs.


Yeah I was thinking about using it for joints heading to swings/risers and any additions to laterals that I make after pvc is in the ground. They have a pretty slick setup. Im going to have to give the costs some more thought before I decide because you are right it is pricey.

One concern I had was the o-ring components of the couplers/joints. I wonder if they would deteriorate over time and leak.


----------

